# Tint tek 20/20 anybody use this software?



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Is this software any good? We are looking for some good software for window tint. Let me know if you tried it before and how was it. Thank's 



Sign Supplies and Equipment: Tint Tek 20/20 Online Version - *Only $199* - Low Price Guarantee


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Take a look at Film Designs too

Film & Vinyl Designs


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

That's pretty pricey. lol


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal.


----------

